# 2007 European Photobloggers Meet-Up: Sep 7-9 in Berlin, Germany



## Iron Flatline (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi all.

The annual European Photobloggers Meet-Up for this year (2007) will be held in Berlin, Germany.

European Photoblogger Meet-Up Site

The site is now live, and features activities, travel tips, and a limited amount of discounted hotel rooms, info on the gallery space, and our primary bar.

If you are a photoblogger, or have been trying to figure it out, please stay tuned to this thread, and join us in Berlin.

There will be a lot of people whom you probably already know virtually. We will be organizing some buses for a variety of sight-see-and-shoots, as well as some general walk-and-shoot-arounds.

The geekiness will be held to a bare minimum, but the photographers with the longest lens and the widest lens must each buy one small round respectively - and we will adjust for crop factor! 

Feel free to contact me directly if you have additional questions!


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jul 2, 2007)

Ok, the site is brand new, but it's up, and it's running. 

Please come to European Photobloggers and join the fun.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jul 24, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Iron Flatline (Aug 16, 2007)

Right, a final BUMP for all of you who have ever wanted to meet an actual Photoblogger, or are interested in becoming one, or are simply in the mood to go eat, drink and shoot Berlin with highly communicative people who don't mind you stopping in mid-stride to "get the shot." 

Come to Berlin on Sep 7-9 and see what we're up to. Details can be gotten at the site - check the link in my signature.

Hugs to all of you.


----------

